# 'Roseanne' Canceled



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> at ABC Following Racist Tweet


While somewhat true in my opinion, it was a rather stupid thing for her to tweet.



> Early Tuesday, star, head writer and exec producer Barr attacked Valerie Jarrett, a senior adviser to former President Barack Obama, in a since-deleted tweet in which she said "Muslim brotherhood & planet of the apes had a baby=vj." Barr subsequently apologized: "I apologize to Valerie Jarrett and to all Americans. I am truly sorry for making a bad joke about her politics and her looks. I should have known better. Forgive me - my joke was in bad taste."


https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/roseanne-canceled-at-abc-racist-tweet-1115412


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Screw ABC. They are just another liberal indoctrination camp posing as a television network. The same network that cancelled Tim Allen's highly rated show because it was just too conservative for them. They were just looking for an excuse, any excuse to cancel Roseanne. The social justice warriors and professional victims mobilized and started calling the president of ABC to piss and moan which was just what they were hoping for. Now maybe a good network will snatch up the show and make a fortune, just like what is happening with Last Man Standing.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

She has a history of stupid:










AND stupid tweets:
Susan Rice.
https://www.trendsmap.com/twitter/tweet/1001497477223276544


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just wonder if they would apply the same standard to someone that said the same thing about President Trump or those that work for him. I know they would not


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What was she thinking to tweet that? She must be on drugs.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> What was she thinking to tweet that? She must be on drugs.


She also popped off about Chelsea Clinton and George Soros as well. She is of course again in what she said about them, but likely another piece of why her show was cancelled.



> Roseanne Barr Obliterates Chelsea Clinton and George Soros in One Swipe


Roseanne Barr Obliterates Chelsea Clinton and George Soros in One Swipe


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The left always plays from a double standard.....



> ABC Cancels Roseanne for Tweet But Jimmy Kimmel Runs Racist Skit and Has Young Women Fondle His Junk - And That's OK


ABC Cancels Roseanne for Tweet But Jimmy Kimmel Runs Racist Skit and Has Young Women Fondle His Junk -- And That's OK


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

She does kinda favor an ape.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Twitter reports coming in already that FOX is sniffing at picking up the show ....


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

If she tweets out an apology that says she did it because she is secretly a lesbian all will be forgiven and her show renewed.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> Twitter reports coming in already that FOX is sniffing at picking up the show ....


I was thinking AMC might pick it up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Considering the high standard that ABC has set for themselves and a reputation to maintain …. what were they supposed to do? (for some of you newbies, this is classic Watchman sarcasm)


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The "people" on the View say these kinds of things daily....crickets.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is a perfect example of a "Bring Me Up Just To Tear Me Down" moment...

Let me explain;

Driving home this evening I heard on the talk radio station that Roseanne Barr said that in regards to that strange socialist iranian valerie jarrett looks like the baby of msulime brotherhood & the planet of the apes..."

So I smiled and said to myself, "hey Slip, maybe you should check out this Roseanne remake show, it might not be half bad since she sure nailed the fact that this valerie jarret bitch looks like a muslime ape. That was the "Bring Me Up" moment...:tango_face_smile:

The "Tear Me Down" moment" came a few seconds later when the talk radio guy said that they cancelled her show...lain:

Truth does not matter anymore...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

All of Her past work ( DVDs, Syndicated episodes of first shows incarnation , movies she starred in or co starred in ...) are getting the “ Song of the South “ treatment now too ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just file this one away. The next time some Liberal celebrity attacks Melania or Baron or anyone they dont approve of let's see if their TV show/movie gets cancelled. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> She does kinda favor an ape.


Lisa on Planet of the Apes was a pound and a half better looking than this Valerie What's-her-ape.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Obama doesn't speak unless Jarret tells him what to say.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Damn. Reading the thread title, I thought Rosanne had been........... well........... cancelled. Not the show. The whale. 


Er. I mean,........... 'person'.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

RedLion said:


> While somewhat true in my opinion, it was a rather stupid thing for her to tweet.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/roseanne-canceled-at-abc-racist-tweet-1115412


Don't you get tired of the disparity though? I never cared for Roseanne (the series or her personally), but I'm sick and tired of the double standard.






Have you had enough of it?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

patrioteer said:


> Screw ABC. They are just another liberal indoctrination camp posing as a television network. The same network that cancelled Tim Allen's highly rated show because it was just too conservative for them. They were just looking for an excuse, any excuse to cancel Roseanne. The social justice warriors and professional victims mobilized and started calling the president of ABC to piss and moan which was just what they were hoping for. Now maybe a good network will snatch up the show and make a fortune, just like what is happening with Last Man Standing.


I think you are onto something. Wouldn't it be great if one network dropped a show and let another network pick it up? ABC could drop the conservative shows and a smaller network take them and run with it. When ABC starts seeing smaller networks growing, they wouldn't want to take the financial hit for dropping decent shows. But... in a perfect world, the smaller station keeps growing and ABC would soon go the way of the dinosaur. You have a great idea that could change the way tv shows could stay on the air.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I dunno...I watched the first episode or two. It was kind of depressing to see how her kids turned out. I also thought it wasn't enough pro-conservative reinforcement, just some ambiguous reference to her voting for Trump because he was going to bring back jobs. Also, they got rid of the Sarnoff dog picture in the living room. Big disapointment there. Love those funny doggy pics..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I share your view on her show. Watched the first one and part of the second. I have better things to waste my time on.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I never like the show when it was on the first time and didn't bother this time. Never really cared for Rosanne, especially after her public displays of stupid & ruining the national anthem.....although I could never figure out why they let her in the first place.

That being said, I don't agree with the double standards either. It's Hollywood & I just SMH


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I never like the show when it was on the first time and didn't bother this time. Never really cared for Rosanne, especially after her public displays of stupid & ruining the national anthem.....although I could never figure out why they let her in the first place.
> 
> That being said, I don't agree with the double standards either. It's Hollywood & I just SMH


Yup...i never liked her much either....never watched her.

I was just happy that someone (anyone) was standing up for the right.

Even this stupid stunt, may in the end, turn out to be a small positive for the right.

Some people anyway, do notice that the late night political activists, the Chelsea handler, the Cher's and the Streisands...can say anything they want. But...only them.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

they are hitting Roseanne and the other cast members where it really hurts - Viacom is pulling the original Roseanne re-runs off the various cable networks - that's the cash cow $$$$$ for the long run TV shows ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I just wonder if they would apply the same standard to someone that said the same thing about President Trump or those that work for him. I know they would not


And that is the thing! Businesses have a right to determine who the hire and fire.. but it seems there is little room for conservative voices in the entertainment industry.

I am not a Roseanne fan - I just want to think that the actions are FAIR all around the board .. they are not


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Roseanne is worth 80 million dollars, so I am pretty sure she will survive this just fine. And while I was never a fan of hers in the old days I love that she is out there telling people like jimmy kimmel to shut the hell up. We need more right wing mouth pieces in hollyweird to drown out all the liberal ball babies and snowflakes that take every opportunity to disparage the president and anyone else who actually wants to make America a better place. I watched her show and it was okay, not amazing but okay. I didn't watch it because I liked her or the show, I watched it because I wanted to help keep her ratings high as a big middle finger to ABC. I am pretty sure they only let the show happen to prove that they weren't ultra-liberal after the push back from when they cancelled last man standing. Then when the show took off like an intern running away from bill clinton they decided they needed to cancel it asap.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

and that's the problem...….getting equal voice.

Have any of the liberals been fired for comments made? Not really that I'm aware of. Kathy Griffin maybe, but her stunt was over the top and even so, she's getting sympathy for 'the outrageous & unfair treatment' she's received because of it. (cough, cough)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> And that is the thing! Businesses have a right to determine who the hire and fire.. but it seems there is little room for conservative voices in the entertainment industry.
> 
> I am not a Roseanne fan - I just want to think that the actions are FAIR all around the board .. they are not


It never will be. That's why we need to be as ruthless as them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Didn't watch the show. Wasn't going to watch the show. Roseanne is a social leftist and those views were clear in the show, from what I read. Still, I am trying to figure out how this tweet was racist: "“Muslim brotherhood & planet of the apes had a baby=vj."


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Not sure where you read that but she has been very vocal for a while now about how she considers herself left, but then the left moved so far out there that she ended up being right. The show has way more conservative tones but with some left stuff mixed in.

Also, the potus sent this tweet out today. Love it!


----------



## Mundame (May 30, 2018)

sideKahr said:


> What was she thinking to tweet that? She must be on drugs.


I expect alcohol was involved............

This morning she blamed Ambien.

I think she should have said, "It was 11:30 at night, I was drinking like a fish and got on Twitter. Whoops! My bad!"

Because you know we've all been there.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Roseanne is probably a fool, and she may be insane, and she may have been whiskey drunk when she posted. OK, there, I got that out, and I feel better.
She just said goodbye to 50 or 100 million dollars, in pay and royalties; that was a pretty expensive tweet storm. IMHO. And now she is radioactive to Hollywood too.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

It was the sleeping pills. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Wonderful conversation at work today with our token Hillary supporting leftist cliche spitter about this situation.

1. Rosanne was in the wrong because she was racist.
2. What Samantha Bee said was acceptable because it wasn't racist.

Everything clear to all you mouth breathing, bible clinging, gun loving, deplorable neck-beards now?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I ain't bitin'
Roseann was NEVER a conservative
She's Likes Trump, that's all.
1st show was Pro Trump and then it was PC BS from there with a young boy wanting to wear a dress to school
Also John goodman looked better fat.
Play stupid games win silly prizes!


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Never liked her. Didn't watch the first show and didn't watch the second. The only thing this situation has made clear is the hypocrisy and double standard of the left. Rosanne said nothing worse then what you hear from the supposed late night comedy hacks and that low life bitch Samantha Bee every night.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I can not confirm this, but this certainly seems very much the speed of the left and a scumbag commie like Moochie.....



> Did Michelle Obama successfully lobby ABC TV's president to fire Roseanne?


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/did_michelle_obama_successfully_lobby_abc_tvs_president_to_fire_roseanne.html


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> It was the sleeping pills.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Get back in the kitchen, I'll call you when (if) we need you. :devil:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone remember who Ted Nugent called a [email protected]? Hmmmm.? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> I ain't bitin'
> Roseann was NEVER a conservative
> She's Likes Trump, that's all.
> 1st show was Pro Trump and then it was PC BS from there with a young boy wanting to wear a dress to school
> ...


Here is what I know &#8230;..

Roseann as always been an idiot with no real stance or self control.
John Goodman looked better fat.
Tom Arnold is an opportunist and can kiss my hind end.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Samantha Bee has been foul and using hate-filled language against "White House" women since Trump got into office. She has done so, against Melania, Sara Sanders Huckabeee, Ivanka, Kelly Ann Conway and of course Hope Hicks.....https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/03/leftie-comedienne-samantha-bee-trashes-btch-hope-hicks-christians-and-whites-video/ Apparently that is her "assigned role" in the commie left's cabal. Not to mention being racist against whites and anti-Christian.
If anyone is a C*** it is Samantha Bee.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Samantha Bee has been foul and using hate-filled language against "White House" women since Trump got into office. She has done so, against Melania, Sara Sanders Huckabeee, Ivanka, Kelly Ann Conway and of course Hope Hicks.....https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/03/leftie-comedienne-samantha-bee-trashes-btch-hope-hicks-christians-and-whites-video/ Apparently that is her "assigned role" in the commie left's cabal. Not to mention being racist against whites and anti-Christian.
> If anyone is a C*** it is Samantha Bee.


She is without a doubt the worst of the late night, no talent, hacks, of the socialist propaganda arm.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> She is without a doubt the worst of the late night, no talent, hacks, of the socialist propaganda arm.


Yep. It really is baffling and very much a shame that left of center folks are not able to see the hate that some on their side bring. Hate, division and destruction of the country for what? To push a one world communism in which we are slaves. I know that some have woken up, but too many are still so blind and ignorant. I become more and more convinced that I am going to be forced to take up arms at some point in my life against them. They will either start to go away after another ass kicking this coming fall or they will push it to the point where we will have no choice, but to meet their aggression and treason with force.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Yep. It really is baffling and very much a shame that left of center folks are not able to see the hate that some on their side bring. Hate, division and destruction of the country for what? To push a one world communism in which we are slaves. I know that some have woken up, but too many are still so blind and ignorant. I become more and more convinced that I am going to be forced to take up arms at some point in my life against them. They will either start to go away after another ass kicking this coming fall or they will push it to the point where we will have no choice, but to meet their aggression and treason with force.


Irregardless of this fall's outcome, the time for confrontation will come. One has only to look at our schools to know from where they will draw their numbers.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

So Roseanne puts out a stupid tweet and even her reruns have all been pulled, Cosby rapes a bunch of women and his reruns are still on the air. Interesting.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

patrioteer said:


> So Roseanne puts out a stupid tweet and even her reruns have all been pulled, Cosby rapes a bunch of women and his reruns are still on the air. Interesting.


A good friend of mine is fond of saying that the world has done gone crazy. Bat shit crazy is more like it. He is right. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

No comment? He called Hillary one and then was invited to the white house. So let's stop being so outraged about everything. It's just a distraction.


Mish said:


> Anyone remember who Ted Nugent called a [email protected]? Hmmmm.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> No comment? He called Hillary one and then was invited to the white house. So let's stop being so outraged about everything. It's just a distraction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Mish! Didn't someone tell you to get back in the kitchen? And while your there get me a beer, will ya. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Mish! Didn't someone tell you to get back in the kitchen? And while your there get me a beer, will ya. :vs_smirk:


How about some whiskey on the rocks and a nice cigar?!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> How about some whiskey on the rocks and a nice cigar?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You my kinda woman. I knew I like you!

By the way.....good to see ya again. Where you been hidden yourself?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> You my kinda woman. I knew I like you!
> 
> By the way.....good to see ya again. Where you been hidden yourself?


College and work, baby. I'm trying to make us the big bucks do I can pamper you more. I want to buy more lunch meat and bread!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> College and work, baby. I'm trying to make us the big bucks do I can pamper you more. I want to buy more lunch meat and bread!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Your the best baby. I am putting you first on my list of girls to call when I need to be bailed out of jail. :shock:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Your the best baby. I am putting you first on my list of girls to call when I need to be bailed out of jail. :shock:


I couldn't ask for more!&#129505;️
Hope all is well in c%ntville!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya' know something? I don't care. It's like watching the Romans fight the Carthaginians or the Bears play the Vikings. I have no dog in this fight, and if a snide remark destroys a show worth millions of dollars, I could care less.

As a kid, I preferred the radio. And when that Kaepernick clown took a knee because he was black and a multi-millionaire, I quit watching TV. Besides, the play-by-play guys on the radio know the game better, and dissect plays, and I know what a Packer uniform looks like. I shut off the lights, close my eyes, imagine an old flame rubbing my neck and before I know it, it's 2:00AM and time for the gym...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Excellent!



> ABC Social Justice Warriors Are Suddenly Worried Firing Roseanne Barr Was Premature (VIDEO)


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/abc-social-justice-warriors-are-suddenly-worried-firing-roseanne-barr-was-premature-video/



> "They've no doubt tested with focus groups. This was a billion dollar catastrophe for them," Woods tweeted. "I hope she hijacks their asses for a fortune when they slip on the knee pads and start begging for her to come back."


https://www.bizpacreview.com/2018/10/14/james-woods-loving-the-lesson-in-abc-roseanne-disaster-i-hope-she-hijacks-their-aes-for-a-fortune-683481?utm_source=Newsletter&utm_medium=BPR%20Email&utm_campaign=DMS


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Excellent!
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/abc-social-justice-warriors-are-suddenly-worried-firing-roseanne-barr-was-premature-video/
> 
> https://www.bizpacreview.com/2018/10/14/james-woods-loving-the-lesson-in-abc-roseanne-disaster-i-hope-she-hijacks-their-aes-for-a-fortune-683481?utm_source=Newsletter&utm_medium=BPR%20Email&utm_campaign=DMS


She won't be back to ABC , but I could see her elsewhere in a differing format / venue


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> She won't be back to ABC , but I could see her elsewhere in a differing format / venue


It is not that she could be back, but the groveling and obvious rejection of lefty values by Americans is fantastic. ABC losing big $ is awesome as well. Play a stupid game, win a stupid prize.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> It is not that she could be back, but the groveling and obvious rejection of lefty values by Americans is fantastic. ABC losing big $ is awesome as well. Play a stupid game, win a stupid prize.


show might make it - it has a decent following based on that short premier >>>> just look at the totally crap competition - almost every new family sitcom is ethnic based - pick out your fav color ....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> show might make it - it has a decent following based on that short premier >>>> just look at the totally crap competition - almost every new family sitcom is ethnic based - pick out your fav color ....


The Pro Minority zeitgeist is in full swing in Hollywood/ TV/ Films and Political discourse is front & center with a Far left slant .


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I was one of the original core cutters before the phrase was common lexicon.

I have not had TV since the mid-2000s.

Based off this thread, I would say I have not missed anything. 

The wife and I will watch movies/tv shows occasionally. 
We tend to stick to BBC.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I haven't seen TV in four years. Not only is football explained and described better, but I can doze off if it's a boring game.

And there are four fairly decent religious radio stations where I've learned a lot of actual Greek phrases which has cleared up some common misconceptions I had on the writing.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

I watched the Conners show to see what it would be like without Roseanne and it wasn't that good. I remember posting about how it was great to see the show return and how Roseanne an actual Trump supporter was going to help make Hollywood a bit more republican friendly but wow... they fired her quick and moved her out of her own show.. Just shows ya how unfriendly these hollywood folks are.. Just a shame a darn shame. It was a good show on the typical midwest struggles of a middle class family. I used to really like the show way back when. Oh well.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone here really give a shit if she even lives or dies, much less come back on the tube?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Just don't watch the show. If you don't watch, you don't buy the sponsors products. And you don't get a knot in your neck from being angry.

As stated, I don't watch TV. I don't own a Smart Phone or a sexy watch. And I really don't care what Pelosi or Schumer think. I don't like hypocrites. If you believe Black Lies Matter are important in this world, then we should fairly allow the Klan to openly operate to the same degree.

If you don't like guns, don't buy one. If you don't like abortions, don't get one. I see people get all freaked over over the political intentions of a third rate sit-com. Turn down the lights, grab a good book, turn on the radio, and doze. We owe the libtards nothing.

Oh, and I have a real problem with liberal hate groups that follow conservatives around and yell at them in restaurants. These idiots do know that all states have CCW provisions, don't they? Or are they so involved in worthless TV dramas, that "The Bland and the Pitiful" are more important that push-back.


----------

